# FTPd mit Usern die keine Systemuser sind & ihr eigenes Verzeichnis haben



## Terrance & Philipp (23. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Ich möchte gerne bei einem FTPd virtual user anlegen können die jedoch trotzdem ihr eigenes Homeverzeichnis haben und dieses nicht verlassen dürfen. (Jeder sein Eigenes.) Bei vsftpd konnte ich virtual user einrichten, jedoch habe ich es nicht geschafft jedem sein eigenes Verzeichnis zu geben. Könnt ihr mir einen FTP Server empfehlen bei dem das funktioniert?

Warum ist das bei Linuxprogrammen so üblich das jeder einen Systemuser kriegt? (Wie z.B. bei Mailservern.)

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

WU-FTPd?
PureFTPd?

Bei mir muss ich unter Eisfair in der /etc/config.d/inet die Virtual User für PureFTPd anlegen, vielleicht hiflt es dir ja weiter:

```
FTP_ENABLE_VIRTUAL_USERS='yes'	# Virtual User aktivieren oder deaktivieren
FTP_VIRTUAL_USERS_DELETE='no'	# gibt an ob die Verzeichnise beim deaktivieren des Users gelöscht werden sollen
 
FTP_VIRTUAL_USERS_N='2'		# Anzahl der Virtual User
 
FTP_VIRTUAL_USERS_1_USERNAME='user1'			 # Name des 1. Virtual User
FTP_VIRTUAL_USERS_1_HOME='/pfad/zum/verzeichnis'	 # Verzeichnis des 1. Virtual User
FTP_VIRTUAL_USERS_1_PASSWD='******'			 # Passwort des 1. Virtual User
 
FTP_VIRTUAL_USERS_2_USERNAME='user2'			 # Name des 2. Virtual User
FTP_VIRTUAL_USERS_2_HOME='/pfad/zum/anderen/verzeichnis' # Verzeichnis des 2. Virtual User
FTP_VIRTUAL_USERS_2_PASSWD='******'			 # Passwort des 2. Virtual User
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------

